# More local HDs soon?



## adamevans (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's my dilemma. I'm an unhappy DirecTV customer who REALLY wants to switch to Dish. There is only one thing stopping me.

I happen to live in one of the markets (Springfield, MO), where DirecTV was going to be adding Local HDs by the end of the year. Since I can't get OTA HD or even digital OTA, this would be really, really nice. I'd really like to see CBS, Fox, NBC, and ABC in HD.

Are there any plans for Dish to add more HD locals? If they're added on DirecTV, will Dish follow behind quickly? I've searched online a ton, but can't find anything. 

I really want to switch to Dish, and I'm probably going to regardless of the HD locals, but it'd be nice to know I will still get them soon.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

If you look at the top of this forum under the sticky threads, there is a list of proposed local HD rollouts. Springfield is on the list, but it does not say which state. I have not seen anything about dates posted any where either. At least you are on the list, assuming it's MO


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mdewitt said:


> If you look at the top of this forum under the sticky threads, there is a list of proposed local HD rollouts. Springfield is on the list, but it does not say which state. I have not seen anything about dates posted any where either. At least you are on the list, assuming it's MO


One of the other postings, somewhere, says the dealer blast mentioned three of the proposed are scheduled to occur this year. But Springfield was not one of them.


----------

